# Peanut Oil for frying



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you use peanut oil to fry in?   Very, very rarely do I fry anything but was reading a recipe and it discussed frying oil and it mentioned peanut oil.   What do you use?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2016)

I use regular corn oil but have splurged and used peanut oil on occasion even tho it's a little pricey.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't deep fry often but when I do I use the least expensive canola oil I can find.  

If I fried often and saved the oil I think peanut oil would be a good choice because it can stand higher temperatures and be used several times.

For pan frying I use bacon fat or a combination of butter and canola oil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2016)

I use either extra virgin olive oil, light olive oil or coconut oil.  For some things I just use butter.



> *Know the Smoke Point for Macadamia, Walnut, Coconut and Olive Oil
> 
> *by Fleur Hupston, citizen journalist
> 
> ...


----------



## Carla (Oct 26, 2016)

I rarely fry but when I do, I use the spray and a reduced amount of vegetable oil (less than tbsp).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 26, 2016)

I have only ever used peanut oil for fondue. It has a higher smoke point. But the last couple of times we fondued,we used canola oil and it worked fine. I made homemade egg rolls today and it called for frying them in peanut oil but I decided to just bake them instead and they were great!


----------



## Redd (Oct 27, 2016)

Depends on what I am frying. I use canola unless it is an Italian style recipe then I will use olive oil. But for something like carmelized onions I always use unsalted butter.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have several small bottles of different oils - sesame or peanut oil I use in the wok.  I think the taste adds to the stir-fry but also takes the higher heat better than olive oil.  Canola works too.  I imagine it is personal taste.


----------

